# HELP!! Need advice to help my lover get a divorce



## CANLoveMachine (Jan 29, 2015)

So here is the deal, I am in love with a married woman and she is in love with me. She just has no idea how to leave her husband. Here is how things happened, the names have been changed to protect the beautiful, hick, and the witch. 

I met the hick and the witch playing a video game. Shortly after that I met the beautiful. Now the beautiful and the hick are married. Since I am a love machine I friended both the witch and the beautiful and started to work my magic on them both. At first the witch was a little more open to it but she was ugly compared to the beautiful and I think she was faking her sexual desires. Where the beautiful was amazingly gorgeous, like super model sexy. She opened up a little about her sexual desires and damn she was a freak and I wanted her! I could tell she wanted me too. As it turns out the hick and the witch were friends and with a little help from me the witch ruined the friendship between the 3 of them. Shortly after the big fight, I went to visit the beautiful. I could only stay a short time because of her husband and kids. But while the hick was at work, two of the kids were in school and the 3rd napped, we made sweet passionate love! Let me tell you it was amazing!!

From what she tells me and what I can gather, the hick isn't good in bed and he could care less if he has sex (he is not right!). Any man that does not pleasure his woman does not deserve her! Well the beautiful is frustrated with the hick and her sex life and she wants to explore more role playing / domination type desires. She wants me to pleasure her again. She knows that I am the better man but doesn't know how to kick the hick to the curb. Does anyone have any advice on how I can help her?


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

You bored?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry, no advice on how to break up a marriage. 

But I think you should consider turning it into a novel. It has a catchy title... "The Hick, the Witch, and the Beautiful."


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

CANLoveMachine said:


> She knows that I am the better man but doesn't know how to kick the hick to the curb. Does anyone have any advice on how I can help her?


Suggest she hire a divorce lawyer and file for divorce. That's how people start divorces.

Are you prepared for her and her 3 kids to move in with you when she leaves him?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Reads like fan fiction.

And it sounds under-the-bridge-like.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

CANLoveMachine said:


> Since I am a love machine


At least he was kind of funny.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Mommy's calling you for lunch. Hurry up you little scamp or your SpaghettiOs will get cold.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I give it a B for the 'witch, hitch, and beautiful" name title efforts.

No A because of his handle (too much) and also because it needed to be more clever with the story so as to at least have us thinking it was real before hitting us with the the far-fetched.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Aww, I wanted to know how he was going to continue being a dominant sex machine with 3 kids in his house to raise.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

And just like that... he's GONE!!

I was going to suggest that he hire the witch as a nanny for the three kids.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

happy as a clam said:


> And just like that... he's GONE!!


I hit the ban button with my enormous penis!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Goodness...you can jsut hear the dice rolling in the background...

Oh my Amp....Well I'll just salute..


----------



## daisybush (Jan 16, 2015)

If both of you serious about your relationship ans that girl is no more happy with her husbund then she must clear this and take divorce by telling truth to her hubby.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> I hit the ban button with my enormous penis!


I just spit up my drink. I'm going to laugh at this all day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

CANLoveMachine said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how I can help her?


Try to convince her that both of your lives under your bridge will be lovely.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> I hit the ban button with my enormous penis!


:lol:

:rofl:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

This was a :rofl: I definitely needed


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful, a witch and a hick with an enormous penis walk into a bar...

Stop me if youve heard this one...


----------

